# Aufnahmeprüfung Grafik-Design Schule



## maaary (25. März 2004)

Oh Leute ich hab soooo Bammel. Hab am Samstag eine Aufnahmeprüfung für die Grafik-Design Schule,bin zugelasen worden nachdem meine Bewerbungsmappe bewertet wurde. 
Ich hab soo keinen Plan was da für Aufgaben gestellt werden. Hat jemand ne Ahnung was die wollen,bzw hat das jemand schon hinter sich? Oder weiß mehr als ich? Ich hab so Angst dass ich nicht bestehe.....
Was ich mitbringen muss sind 4 verschiedenhärtige Bleistifte und 12 Buntstife,Radiergummi und Lineal.....aber damit kann man ja viel machen...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von maaary _
> *.....aber damit kann man ja viel machen... *



Wenn du damit auch viel machen kannst, dann denke ich mal,
dass du ganz beruhigt hingehen kannst 

Ist zwar leider keine Antwort auf deine eigentliche Frage, aber vielleicht nimmt
es dir zumindest für ne Minute die scheinbar heftige Panik.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## maaary (25. März 2004)

mhm immerhin ne antwort


----------



## Mythos007 (25. März 2004)

Nur Mut - wenn Ihnen Deine Mappe gefallen hat wirst Du sie auch
vor Ort mit Deinen Bleistiftschwingungen zu überzeugen wissen 

N.S.: Du würdest uns eine große Freude machen, wenn Du uns
ein paar Auszüge aus Deiner Mappe mal vorstellen würdest...


----------



## maaary (25. März 2004)

würd ich sofort machen....die mappe liegt aber noch bei denen in der schule


----------



## Flap (25. März 2004)

ich würde auch gerne ein paar sachen von dir sehen  z.b aus der mappe oder aus irgedeinem Projekt

und viel Glück


----------



## maaary (25. März 2004)

hm........gezeichnetes oder gemaltes hab ich nichts da im moment.
aber das cover für die abizeitung kann ich euch zeigen....ist zwar nicht so toll,aber ist auch eines der "werke" die ich in die mappe gemacht hab

http://www.cinemad.de/mh/mariele/sr-Dateien/art/1.jpg


----------



## Cheris (25. März 2004)

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück!Wird schon klappen ;-)


----------



## Jan Seifert (25. März 2004)

Kleine Frage: Kannst du zeichnen?

Wenn du die Frage mit ja beantworten kannst, und auch weisst was ein 2H oder 
ein 2H Bleistift ist, dürfte es kein Problem sein an der Aufnahmeprüfung 
teilzunehmen.

Bei uns war es so, ich muss dazu sagen es ist nicht direkt eine Grafik-Design Schule und ich 
hab die Prüfung nicht machen müssen, aber ich hab es von einigen gehört, da war es so, sie 
mussten ein Gedicht grafisch darstellen.

Viel Glück, und einen sichere Strichführung


----------



## maaary (25. März 2004)

ja ich kann schon zeichnen....ich kenn auch nen 2H *g*
allerdings benutz ich privat immer nur einen bleistift und da ist es mir egal was das für einer ist.

aber das mit dem gedicht grafisch darstellen.....find ich gut. jetzt hab ich zumindest ne kleine ahnung was drankommen KÖNNTE


----------



## Consti (25. März 2004)

Also ich find die Grafik für die Abizeitung gar nicht schlecht - es gab schon welche, die waren viel schlechter (von unserer Schule), aber ich glaube, mit den Fähigkeiten wirste das schon schaffen!

Viel Glück auch von mir!

[edit]
Melde dich morgen mal, was du machen musstest und wie es gelaufen ist
[/edit]


----------



## layla (26. März 2004)

Ich weiß nur von einer Bekannten die auch so ne Prüfung gemacht hat.
Sie musste etwas abzeichen so Stilleben. Dann eine Freiezeichung zu irgendeinem Thema was dir einfällt. Dann eine Zeichnung zu einem Thema bei ihr was da glaub ich Wandverschönerung zb Graffitie. Und zum Schluß aus Ton eine Figur modelieren.


----------



## Consti (28. März 2004)

Was musstest du denn nun eigentlich machen?


----------



## PEZ (28. März 2004)

Wo ist denn die Prüfung? Würd mich mal interessieren.

Bei uns musste man damals: 

1.Objekt zeichnen (und verfremden) 
 Ein Objekt aus der Erinnnerung zeichnen und Verfremden. Zur Wahl standen damals Hubschrauber und Straßenbahn.

2. ne Geschichte illustrieren
Zur Wahl standen, entweder ein Gedicht illustrieren, wobei die Personen die in dem Gedicht vorkammen naturalistisch (also wie in echt *g*) gezeichnet  werden sollten oder zu dem Stichwort "Familientreffen" sollte eine Zeichnung angefertigt werden (auch naturalistisch)

3. Piktogramme entwerfen
durch Symbole einen Sachverhalt erklären. Bsp.: Wirf die Dose nach dem Trinken in den Müll ( ach ne ist ja jetzt Pfand drauf ... )

4. ne Verpackung gestalten. 
Eine Weinverpackung gestalten. (hatte nix mit 2H und Bleistift und so zu tun  )

Das ganze ging auch über 2 Tage - pro Aufgabe hatten wir glaub ich 3,5 Stunden Zeit. Kann sich aber alles inzwischen geändert haben, ist schon etwas her das ganze. 
Die Atmosphäre war eigentlich sehr locker und entspannt, also mach dir keinen Stress, dann klappts schon.

edit: ups... hab gerade gesehen samstag.... das war wohl gestern. naja. trotzdem viel glück und erzähl mal wie es war.

Gruß PEZ


----------



## maaary (28. März 2004)

@PEZ

Die Prüfung war in Lahr auf dem Berufskolleg für Grafik-Design.
Also was du da erzählt hast,hört sich ja ziemlich schwierig an. Ich weiß zwar noch nicht ob ich bestanden hab,aber ich fand unsere Aufgaben ziemlich "billig". 
Die erste Aufgabe war,einen Ast mit Knospen zu zeichen,mit Bleistift.Dabei musste man auf Struktur,Lichtverhältnisse,Muster und so Zeug achten,sollte möglichst plastisch aussehen. Die zweite Aufgabe war total bescheuert.Wir sollten anhand von 5mm großen Punkten Begriffe darstellen: fröhlich,schwer,leicht,explosiv,einsam,ordentlich. Für 2 davon mussten wir bestimmte Farben nehmen für die Punkte,also was für Farben wir diesen Begriffen zuordnen. Ich hab keine Ahnung was genau die da haben wollten....weiß auch nicht ob ich es richtig gemacht hab.
Für beide Arbeiten hatten wir insgesamt 180 min Zeit und das war's dann auch schon mit der Prüfung.....ich hoffe dass ich bestanden hab,die haben 26 Plätze und 39 Bewerber gab es.


----------



## da_Dj (28. März 2004)

Na dann viel Glück


----------



## Consti (28. März 2004)

> Die erste Aufgabe war,einen Ast mit Knospen zu zeichen,mit Bleistift.Dabei musste man auf Struktur,Lichtverhältnisse,Muster und so Zeug achten,sollte möglichst plastisch aussehen



Das mussten wir auch machen - aber im Kunstuntterricht. Bin jetzt in der 10 auf nem Gymnasium.
Hab für das Bild ne 1 bekommen 

Wollte es eigentlich mal Scannen, aber der will heute nich so ;(


----------



## MAAAAANNN (5. Oktober 2009)

Woaaah ich würde so gerne Grafik-Design studieren aber irgendwie hab ich große Angst davor und konnte bis jetzt mit niemandem darüber sprechen. Ich weiß, dass das Angebot an Designern nicht gerade niedrig ist... Das ist eigentlich mein Hauptproblem. Glaubt ihr es ist noch sinnvoll heutzutage Grafikdesign studieren zu wollen? Es wäre eigentlich mein Traumberuf.


----------



## smileyml (5. Oktober 2009)

...mmh, wenn es dein Traumberuf ist, macht es meines Erachtens auch Sinn. Denn was in vielleicht 5 Jahren am Markt gefragt ist, lässt sich heutzutage schwer vorhersagen.
Eventuell hilft dir ein Vorpraktikum bei einer einschlägigen Firma (vielleicht mehr als nur Werbetechnik). Da kannst du nicht nur schon gut Kontakte für ein späteres neben dem Studium Arbeiten knüpfen, sondern auch gleich mit Leuten aus der Branche darüber sprechen.

Und letztlich setzt sich Qualität auch immer durch.

Grüße Marco


----------



## ink (6. Oktober 2009)

Moin MAAAANNN usw.
Hast du ein Portfolio oder Arbeiten die du zeigen kannst?

Letztendlich ist es unerheblich wie wenig du verdienst oder wieviel du arbeiten musst, wenn der Job dir Spaß macht ist es der grösste Antrieb.

mfg


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Oktober 2009)

MAAAAANNN hat gesagt.:


> große Angst davor und konnte bis jetzt mit niemandem darüber sprechen. Ich weiß, dass das Angebot an Designern nicht gerade niedrig ist... Das ist eigentlich mein Hauptproblem. Glaubt ihr es ist noch sinnvoll heutzutage Grafikdesign studieren zu wollen?



Ist ja außerdem kein Beruf wie Bergmann, Schmied oder Korbmacher....


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Oktober 2009)

> Ist ja außerdem kein Beruf wie Bergmann, Schmied oder Korbmacher....


Das stimmt ja wohl so nicht, Exitus.
Als Designer muß man genauso Fähigkeiten mitbringen wie man sie auch als Schmied etc. benötigt.
Und was die Berufung betrifft die kannste z. B. als Schmied auch haben.
Stress, Ärger und viel Arbeit kannste auch als Designer haben.

Wie ich immer sage, "Es ist der beschißenste Job der Welt aber ich mach ihn gerne!"

Grüße und ne gute Nacht


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Oktober 2009)

Ne, da hab ich mich wohl etwas schwammig ausgedrückt, ich meinte damit nicht das man als Designer keine Fähigkeiten braucht, sondern das der Beruf nicht am aussterben ist.


----------



## pittbrad (23. März 2010)

MAARRRYYYY?
Lach hab für April 2010 ne Aufnahmeprüfung auch in Lahr, oh gott, was wird da wohl drankommen 
mb


----------

